# اعرف اللى كانوا قاعدين قبلك على النت فاتحين اية شرح بالصور ومن منتدى كولتك كمان



## malak_adel_4 (15 أغسطس 2010)

انا النهاردة بنعمة المسيح حشرح لكم بالصور الصور  النهاردة متفصلة تفصيل دقيق ارجو اتباع الصور



























***********التوقيع****************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أغسطس 2010)

*معلومه جديده

شكرا ملاك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## malak_adel_4 (16 أغسطس 2010)

العفو يا كوكو


----------

